# Amaranth/Pigweed



## michickenwrangler (Jun 17, 2012)

I know it's edible for humans (if a little strong tasting) but do goats like it?


----------



## elevan (Jun 17, 2012)

They LOVE it!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jul 1, 2012)

We have some growing along the edge of our chicken run. I've been pulling up a few handfuls for evening treats, and, yes, they do LOVE it


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Aug 15, 2012)

Amaranth and Pigweed are the same???  Can you post a photo of your Pigweed...surely it's not the same as what they call Pigweed here...wow...


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Aug 15, 2012)

Well...apparently it is!  My mistake...now trying to figure out how closely related it is the the Amaranth that costs a fortune in specialty stores!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 15, 2012)

Pigweed may be a type of amaranth, but there are lots of types of amaranth.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Aug 16, 2012)

I have both Amaranth and Pigweed growing wild here The pigweed is native to this area and my father planted Amaranth years ago and it naturalized which is great for me now and my goats who love both


----------

